# Mini Ethernet/MoCa question



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I have Comcast and to get both the internet and cable to perform the best, they put in two lines, one for each. My "internet" line comes in and goes directly into my cable modem. The other cable outlets found all over the house are attached to the other "cable" line. 

In my particular case, MoCA is not going to work is it? As I understand it, you put the MoCA unit before the cable modem. That in turn is supposed turn the cable outlets in MoCA cable outlets, correct?? Maybe I'm not understanding MoCA , so please feel free to explain how I am wrong.

I know Tivo says that you can't use wifi adaptors in the Mini units. Could you instead use an Apple Express 2 to wirelessly extend the network and use the ethernet port out of the Express to ethernet input for the Mini?

Trying to figure out whether to wait for a 6 tuner with a Mini or a 4 tuner now and a 4 tuner later


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Should work- the 4 tuner TiVo box will bridge between Ethernet and MoCA. Just make sure your TiVo DVR is Ethernet connected to your router or a wireless bridge.

I have a similar setup and will try it out when my Mini shows up.

Not sure what an Apple Express is, but if it is a wireless bridge, it should work fine. The Mini will think it is hard wired using the Ethernet connection.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

jfh3 said:


> Should work- the 4 tuner TiVo box will bridge between Ethernet and MoCA. Just make sure your TiVo DVR is Ethernet connected to your router or a wireless bridge.
> 
> I have a similar setup and will try it out when my Mini shows up.
> 
> Not sure what an Apple Express is, but if it is a wireless bridge, it should work fine. The Mini will think it is hard wired using the Ethernet connection.


Yes, sorry. Apple Express is a wireless bridge especially made to extend the Apple Extreme wireless router.

The 4 tuner Premiere will be set up right next to the cable modem/wireless router and will be directly hooked to it's Ethernet output. It was just the Mini that I was worrying about configuring


----------



## gwuinsf (May 21, 2002)

Hi, please let me know what your experience using the Apple Express and the Mini is. I assume that you have streaming issues due to slower transmission wirelessly, but this could be the solution to my problems. I really want Mini, but it would require me having to thread cable through my walls.

I don't think MoCA will solve my problem (if I understand it correctly) and then I might as well just string Ethernet to my Tivos.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The 4 tuner premiere units act as a MoCa bridge.

So assume you have this setup...

Mini connected via MoCa
XL4 connected set to MoCa+Ethernet with the Ethernet port connected to Wifi bridge

In that scenario the Mini and XL4 would communicate with each other via MoCa so streaming between them would work fine. The only thing they would use the Wifi part for is connecting to the internet. That part could potentially be affect streaming from online services like Netflix or Hulu, but it will have no effect on the streaming between the XL4 and the Mini. Make sense?


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

gwuinsf said:


> Hi, please let me know what your experience using the Apple Express and the Mini is. I assume that you have streaming issues due to slower transmission wirelessly, but this could be the solution to my problems. I really want Mini, but it would require me having to thread cable through my walls.
> 
> I don't think MoCA will solve my problem (if I understand it correctly) and then I might as well just string Ethernet to my Tivos.


Dan's answer below is much superior(and easier) way to set up. My setup at this time is totally theoretical, so it's not a solution to any problems. Just trying to figure out what I will need when I eventually do set it up


----------

